# What kind of therapist do I look for?



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

My friend sent me to a website that her therapist is part of so I could find one nearby, but they list so many types:


*Cognitive & Behavioral Psychology*
 Clinical Child and Adolescent Psychology
* Clinical Health Psychology*
* Clinical Neuropsychology*
* Clinical Psychology*
* Counseling Psychology*
 Couple & Family Psychology
 Forensic Psychology
* Group Psychology*
 Organizational Business Consulting Psychology
* Psychoanalysis Psychology*
 Rehabilitation Psychology
 School Psychology
Then my insurance lists a bunch of types too:


* Behavioral Health Providers*
Mental Health Facilities
 Substance Abuse Facilities
 Residential Treatment Facilities
I guess I just want Behavioral Health Providers? But then there are a billion specializations. Even after removing the obvious ones, there are still a bunch:


*Anxiety and Stress Management Counseling*
*Anxiety Disorders*
Applied Behavioral Analysis
Behavioral Health Provider Group
Biofeedback
*Clinical Psychology*
Clinical Social Worker
Codependency Issues
*Cognitive Behavioral Therapy*
Depression
Dialectic Behavioral Therapy
Dissociative Disorder
Group Therapy
Licensed Professional Counselor
Life Management Counseling
Managed Disability
Mood Disorders
Neuropsych Testing
Obsessive-Compulsive Disorder
Personality Disorders
Pharmacological/Medication Management
Psychiatric Nurse
Psychiatry, General
Psychological Examiner
Psychological Testing
Stress Management
What do I do? What should I be looking for? Is there a better way to find a therapist besides picking them at random from a website? I'm worried they won't be good.


----------



## Not So Nervous Nelly (Feb 24, 2007)

I would go with someone who specializes in anxiety because they understand it.I find Congitive Behavioral Therapy to be the most effective because it gives you coping tools


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

QuackQuack said:


> My friend sent me to a website that her therapist is part of so I could find one nearby, but they list so many types:
> 
> 
> *Cognitive & Behavioral Psychology*
> ...


i only ever advise 2 forms of therpay 1)nlp 2)cbt

my advice is have one or two session with a nlp practionaire who combines nlp, timeline therapy and hypnosis. this will fix your brain and deal with all of your past memories and beleifs

then after that see a cbt therapist who can gradually help you to face your fears step by step


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

socially inept said:


> i only ever advise 2 forms of therpay 1)nlp 2)cbt


CBT is Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, but what's NLP?


----------



## socially inept (Mar 6, 2009)

QuackQuack said:


> CBT is Cognitive Behavioral Therapy, but what's NLP?


nlp has the same goal and model as cbt. its all about changing your thoughts in order to change your feelings in order to change your behvaiour.

but nlp offers loads and loads of different techniques that create change in the unconcious mind.

its a bit like a bike and a car. they both do the same thing and have the same goal - to take you from a to b. but a car is a far up graded form of transport that a bike. te bike stands for cbt , and the car stands for nlp


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

No schema therapy? If cbt works for you than great but I didnt get to find traditional cbt enough so going deeper with schema at different approaches: gestalt, psychodynamic, and cbt.


----------



## QuackQuack (Mar 18, 2008)

Hmm, well I don't know what will work for me. I've been doing this online thing but I don't think it's helping: http://www.cci.health.wa.gov.au/resources/infopax.cfm?Info_ID=40 Is that a kind of self-help CBT?

So I guess I should look for someone who specializes in anxiety disorders. Should it be a psychologist or psychiatrist or what? How do you pick one out of the hundreds of names?


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

I agree with the other posts to find a specialist in anxiety disorders and trained in cbt.

http://www.academyofct.org/Library/CertifiedMembers/Index.asp?FolderID=1137


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

Are there therapists who specialize in both anxiety disorders and severe depression? Or anxiety that leads to depression? 

And what have you experiences been like with therapists? Are they usually easy-going and work well with you rather than try to force you in one way or another? 

Has anyone seen a therapist that included meditation or anything like that in with the therapy session?


----------

